

MythBusters: Roundabouts vs. 4-way stop intersection, which is more efficient? - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/mythbusters-roundabouts-vs-4-way-stop-intersection-which-more-efficient-video.html

======
memracom
I love roundabouts. No stopping, no hesitation about who goes first because it
is just like merging onto a tiny circular highway. In the UK the road
engineers carefully design the roundabout to match the amount of traffic going
through so that when there is low traffic volume you can practically just go
straight through with only a slight slowdown because the roundabout is just a
low circular hump painted white.

